# Topwater trout and redfish in the sound



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a speck I caught a few days ago in pensacola sound. Where can I find some redfish and I also got this nice flounder.


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

How can I post the pictures of the trout and flounder?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are using your phone you can use the forum runner app or tapatalk to add pics


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Tapatalk


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*specks*

Ty, I saw the pictures of your speck on FB. Good job buddy, but what was more impressive was that big flounder you caught. If I knew how to post your pictures I would tell you or post them for you. There are some good people on this fourm so if you can't figure out how to do it, just ask if yous could send someone the pictures from your phone and I promise someone will post them for you. Look out guy, Ty might be young (14 or 15) but he has been fishing his whole life and he catches some good fish. Welcome to the fourm Ty and can't wait to see all your picture. Tight lines and see you soon.


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha thanks and I'm 13 lol who is this?


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*who am I?*

The best fisherman and castnet throwing fool you know! Its Uncle Donnie. :thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

WTG Ty....also saw your pics from FB...Ty and his cousin are fish catching machines!


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

These are they pictures I was trying to post


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

...


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

Can someone post my flounder and speck for me? The one where I'm holding the flounder up and down ways


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

*Flounder I caught*

...


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Shoot me a PM and I'll post them for you


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*pictures*

Can someone post two pictures for Ty. I have the pictures and can text them to someone if they would post them for him. Thanks guys, not sure why can't post them! My number is 850-232-7362. Lets show these new guys how our members will help out each other when they can. Thanks again Donnie


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice fish Ty!


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*pictures*

Thank you Sauty for posting these pictures for Ty.


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you so much! I can't figure put how to post them


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

No problem fellas


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You caught the flounder I've been growing ,I know those trees in the background,lol....


----------



## Ty Kirchharr (Jan 26, 2014)

We fished in a boat as took it there to take a picture so I could be in the water so to looked like I was wading


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Fairpoint, Ty released both fish so keep feeding them. LOL!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice fish but you should have a doctor look at that piece of fiberglass growing out of your cheek.


----------

